

The Grim Future of Adobe Flash - dominiek
http://dominiek.com/363-the-grim-future-of-adobe-flash

======
satyajit
Good article, but I don't agree with many points there - like JS with CSS can
do UI wonders. I think the same can be done in Flex/Flash for a fraction of
code. Adobe AIR is not 'yet another UI toolkit', you have to learn, it can
very well become an ancillary tool to Flex. In fact, the idea there is you can
keep the same UI, same components, and changing the container from web to AIR.
Of course, you may have to switch how it talks to your backend, but its a
great way to create an online/offline version of the same app, reusing most of
the same flex codebase.

